# Do you charge for resetting a breaker?



## FishSlayer (May 8, 2011)

If you get a call and a customer says they think they need a new breaker because the power is out on a circuit. Breaker tripped while using the hair dryer.

You get there and the breaker is fine it just wasnt reset all the way. 
Your there for 10 minutes.

How would you charge that? If at all.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

FishSlayer said:


> If you get a call and a customer says they think they need a new breaker because the power is out on a circuit.
> 
> You get there and the breaker is fine it just wasnt reset all the way.
> Your there for 10 minutes.
> ...


 
depends on the customer, but most likely $110


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

of course, the gas station charged you for the gas to get there


if it was a good existing customer, then no


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

for the lil' ol ladies

a referal....

i'll hand 'em a card , as say _'call me when ya got real work'_

~CS~


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I would not charge.. just consider it a free estimate and hopefully it will pay many times over down the line.. it has for me in the past.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

A service call is a service call and the customer is billed for one. If it's a repeat customer we may offer a discount or not charge them.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I tell them over the phone what the problem probably is. This gives them a chance to fix it on threir own. Then I let them know if I come out and it's what I talked about on the phone that I am going to charge them. Same thing with GFCI's


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Depends: Lil' ol lady and her man is out. Tr..e
Lil' ol' lady and she is like 80+ Free.

Dumb ass financial guy who can't find his butt with both hands. HELL YA !!! Min 2 hours.
Dumb ass financial guys good looking wife who needs some attention- back to Tr..e.

Heck,I aint proud.:thumbup:

Kidding:
Please Email for a timely response.
[email protected]



*Or call 508-740-1636 to schedule an appointment with my wife during the day. 
*


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

When our customers start paying us not to show up I will stop charging them when we do show up. :jester:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

The last time I went on a service call to reset a breaker was for an elderly woman who couldn't get down the stairs to the panel to reset it. I did the 'job' on my way home from the site I was working at. I told her, "No charge". She demanded she pay me, and wanted to know how much.

We settled on half a dozen raisin cookies for services rendered.

Other than that, I can't remember doing a service call to reset a breaker.


----------



## troublemaker1701 (Aug 11, 2011)

heck yea, I charged once for resetting a GFCI.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

480sparky said:


> The last time I went on a service call to reset a breaker was for an elderly woman who couldn't get down the stairs to the panel to reset it. I did the 'job' on my way home from the site I was working at. I told her, "No charge". She demanded she pay me, and wanted to know how much.
> 
> We settled on half a dozen raisin cookies for services rendered.
> 
> Other than that, I can't remember doing a service call to reset a breaker.



DOZEN Or NO POWER !! Spineless aren't you?

You just don't appreciate a good raisin cookie! You sell out !!!!


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

i usally explain on the phone to check for tripped gfi's and breakers, if i show up its a service call, but there are some exceptions.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

leland said:


> DOZEN Or NO POWER !! Spineless aren't you?
> 
> You just don't appreciate a good raisin cookie! You sell out !!!!



Don't blame me.... I'm on a diet.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Don't blame me.... I'm on a diet.



:laughing: What about the Children ? I never said YOU had to eat them.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Other than that, I can't remember doing a service call to reset a breaker.


I went on a call for a section of lights out at a store, as these stores are pretty much the same I already knew where they where controlled and what panel they would be in.

I went there, I looked for the wall switch, it was behind a clip board some one hung up and I flipped the switch on. They where charged 4 hours for same day service.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

My best one:

Called down to the power plant,just south of BBQ,Battleship cove area.

Fire panel would not stop 'beeping'.
Got there, 1hr 45 min drive. Simplex panel,would beep every minute or so.

Stepped back and looked/listened. Bewildered,I even thought it was in the panel. Checked panel history,nothing.

Then I stepped back,looked,moved a trash barrel......

There was a plug in CO detector below the panel.

so,Embarrassed as any seasoned Fire alarm tech would be.

I promptly went out to my truck and got a 9 volt battery.
A set of 12V 18AH batteries,changed the 9volt and the panel batteries.
Told the operator that a panel battery was leaking causing an intermittent ground fault.

After all,I could not throw a man who operates an ash reburn building under the bus,nor could I justify a $1200 service call on a 9Volt battery.

So my secret was safe,with the exception of a few in the company and now the WHOLE WORLD.:thumbsup:

I have been Cleansed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOW, I feel better.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

FishSlayer said:


> If you get a call and a customer says they think they need a new breaker because the power is out on a circuit. Breaker tripped while using the hair dryer.
> 
> You get there and the breaker is fine it just wasnt reset all the way.
> Your there for 10 minutes.
> ...


Standard service call charge they are paying a professional to fix their problem.

Just like when you have a tooth ace the dentist is going to chaerge you $1,600 for a Root canal.

all he is doing is drilling a hole in your tooth to clean out the root less then an hour.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Well I spend some time determining WHY exactly the breaker tripped, of course. Usually it's just from too much crap plugged in but sometimes it's because of a legitimate wiring problem.

So yeah, I charge for the service call regardless of what the problem was because I don't just reset and walk away. If it was just due to overload (which is usually determined by interrogating the customer), then I get in the panel and torque down all the connections and stuff and look for anything obviously dangerous.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I would like to say i treat all customers the same, but i dont.. If ive done work with them before and they are a good customer, ill charge them a small fee for my time but if they are a new customer I charge regular rate. Most people understand too, even if it was just a breaker...


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Standard service call charge they are paying a professional to fix their problem.
> 
> Just like when you have a tooth ace the dentist is going to chaerge you $1,600 for a Root canal.
> 
> all he is doing is drilling a hole in your tooth to clean out the root less then an hour.



I want your dentist. 1 hr root canal!! i'm in.


----------



## Sky Seattle (Jul 5, 2011)

When I get the call, I usually explain the breaker/GFCI issue, even telling them how many times that happens, only once has someone said let me check and Ill call you back. Then if thats the I do charge them


----------



## crosport (Apr 4, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Standard service call charge they are paying a professional to fix their problem.
> 
> Just like when you have a tooth ace the dentist is going to chaerge you $1,600 for a Root canal.
> 
> all he is doing is drilling a hole in your tooth to clean out the root less then an hour.


 1600.00 for a root canal?Only 900.00 here!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

crosport said:


> 1600.00 for a root canal?Only 900.00 here!


The dentists' electrician buys supplies from Graybar. :laughing:


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Had one last week at an upscale restaurant here. They have a lagoon outside, and one of the fountains was not working. They tried everything in the control box to no avail.

I found a tripped breaker in the manager's office panel that fed the control box, and reset it. Fountain came on, and worked fine.

They were perplexed as to why that breaker would trip, instead of the one in the control box? Seems we had a hard freeze earlier in the week, and that must have froze the pump that morning. It was a crap-shoot which breaker would trip from the overload. Just so happens the feeder breaker tripped out first.

I was there less than 5 minutes to correct the problem, got a comp'd steak dinner from the deal instead of sending `em a bill.


----------



## Ninjazx916r (Apr 1, 2011)

You pay for what you don't know. I went to an lawyer for some adviced, they sent me a bill for $500. I went to see the dr., all he did was asked a few questions and less than 2 minutes, I'm out the door, was charged $2,000. I felt ripped off sometimes by them, but then I realized that's just how this world work. You pay for what you don't know. As long as you're not ripping them off, I say go ahead and charge them but don't overcharge them. You also wasted your time driving out there. Since it's 10 minutes, charged them a minimum. Just tell her to give you $50 and say you not charging her for the work, but you have to charge her for gas


----------



## SteveO. (Oct 17, 2011)

I just got called out to check a furnace that wasn't working and figured it was probably the ignitor because they had the furnace cleaned this week. Got down stairs, looked at the furnace and noticed the LED was off. Reached over, turned on the disconnect for the furnace and asked if the homeowner had been cleaning up the store room that day. He'd bumped the switch and shut down the furnace. 

I've done a few thousand dollars work for them in the past and am quoting a reno for their neighbour (referral from these guys) so no charge, even on a Sunday.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

SteveO. said:


> I just got called out to check a furnace that wasn't working and figured it was probably the ignitor because they had the furnace cleaned this week. Got down stairs, looked at the furnace and noticed the LED was off. Reached over, turned on the disconnect for the furnace and asked if the homeowner had been cleaning up the store room that day. He'd bumped the switch and shut down the furnace.
> 
> I've done a few thousand dollars work for them in the past and am quoting a reno for their neighbour (referral from these guys) so no charge, even on a Sunday.


Good move.. you will be the hero of the block.. :thumbsup:


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

sbrn33 said:


> I tell them over the phone what the problem probably is. This gives them a chance to fix it on threir own. Then I let them know if I come out and it's what I talked about on the phone that I am going to charge them. Same thing with GFCI's


This has happened to me before, I reset the GFI after I suggested the customer try to and let him know on the phone if I got there and it was just the tripped GFI I would charge him. He didn't like it but ...... I told you so.


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

I charged our full rate thursday to a customer who said he had a light fixture that didn't work. He changed the fixture and the switch and it still didn't work. I asked him for a new bulb and installed it. Problem solved.... :laughing:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Bulldog1 said:


> I charged our full rate thursday to a customer who said he had a light fixture that didn't work. He changed the fixture and the switch and it still didn't work. I asked him for a new bulb and installed it. Problem solved.... :laughing:


I have no qualms about somebody getting a bill for something like that. I consider it an Idiot Penalty.


----------



## SteveO. (Oct 17, 2011)

B4T said:


> Good move.. you will be the hero of the block.. :thumbsup:


It's about -20 here right now so losing the furnace is always a panic call in the winter. I was just pulling in to my garage when I got the call and was there within 15 minutes, so I'm hoping that translates to a bit more work. :thumbup:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

hardworkingstiff said:


> This has happened to me before, I reset the GFI after I suggested the customer try to and let him know on the phone if I got there and it was just the tripped GFI I would charge him. He didn't like it but ...... I told you so.


Same here. Many times. Sometimes they get charged sometimes they get a card and a smile.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> for the lil' ol ladies
> 
> a referal....
> 
> ...


It's "call me when ya got a real problem". :whistling2:


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

480sparky said:


> We settled on half a dozen raisin cookies for services rendered.


That right there is the right way to do business. That right there is the reason Cara won't let me go into business.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

SteveO. said:


> It's about -20 here right now so losing the furnace is always a panic call in the winter. I was just pulling in to my garage when I got the call and was there within 15 minutes, so I'm hoping that translates to a bit more work. :thumbup:


It always does.. Karma is alive and well.. :thumbup:


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

I have one of my customer have special situation when he did called me to come over and reset the breaker and found out a good reason why he called me in for this due he is multi handicaped and on the wheelchair.

And he want to pay me direct and I say no due the landlord have to get ahold of me plus he is a veteran.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

How about when you get there and the problem fixed it's self. I have this happen all the time in the low volt world. I swear it wasn't working and now it is!


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Edrick said:


> How about when you get there and the problem fixed it's self. I have this happen all the time in the low volt world. I swear it wasn't working and now it is!


We charge.

I drove out to Auburn to fix a DVR, when I got there they told me an employee had already fixed it. We billed for 2 hours.


----------



## emahler (Oct 13, 2011)

Simplest way to stop giving away work, pay an employee to go reset the breaker/gfci....a lot of guys here preaching karma aren't paying an employees time to go reset that breaker.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

BBQ said:


> We charge.
> 
> I drove out to Auburn to fix a DVR, when I got there they told me an employee had already fixed it. We billed for 2 hours.


Alabama is a long drive from Mass. I'd have charged more than two hours:laughing:


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

I won't just reset a breaker. Even if it was something silly like an overload from a hair dryer, I'll still pop a new breaker in and charge them. It's the perceived value. It really costs us little more than a few minutes and a $4 breaker, but to the customer it is infinitely more valuable and makes paying the bill easier.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

InPhase277 said:


> Alabama is a long drive from Mass. I'd have charged more than two hours:laughing:


I was just following B4Ts advice so I would be a hero to the area. :laughing:


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

BBQ said:


> We charge.
> 
> I drove out to Auburn to fix a DVR, when I got there they told me an employee had already fixed it. We billed for 2 hours.


During reg. business hrs, thats standard + a truck charge.
Saturday,I got a call sounded like an AFCI warranty issue,Remodeled 4 months ago.
Found water in the panel,sealed the SE coming in and replaced 2 AFCI's and a standard breaker.
Billed 2 hrs + parts. Listened to them 'cry for 1/2 hr and left with the check.
Normally I would hae billed 4,but since I presumed warranty I went easy.
Looking back,I should have done 4,these people are a PITA!


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

leland said:


> ...Found water in the panel,sealed the SE coming in....


 Did the remodel include replacing the SE?

-John


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

BBQ said:


> I was just following B4Ts advice so I would be a hero to the area. :laughing:



Ahhh, The 'going rate theory' :thumbsup:


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Big John said:


> Did the remodel include replacing the SE?
> 
> -John



No Sir. Just added some HI-Hats and minor kitchen remodel. I added the AFCI to the ckt I modified.


----------



## Island Electric (May 9, 2011)

*


FishSlayer said:



If you get a call and a customer says they think they need a new breaker because the power is out on a circuit. Breaker tripped while using the hair dryer.

You get there and the breaker is fine it just wasnt reset all the way. 
Your there for 10 minutes.

How would you charge that? If at all.

Click to expand...

*They would be charged at least $110.00
I would reset the breaker, check polarity of receptacle in use at time of over load. Remove the panel cover check wires visual, and check connection, I wold also throw an amp probe on the circuit and simulate the issue. If there was an over load situation I would sell them a new circuit.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

InPhase277 said:


> I won't just reset a breaker. Even if it was something silly like an overload from a hair dryer, I'll still pop a new breaker in and charge them. It's the perceived value. It really costs us little more than a few minutes and a $4 breaker, but to the customer it is infinitely more valuable and makes paying the bill easier.


I think you've got breakers and fuses confused, it's okay for a breaker to be tripped more than once...

Also, what are you doing with the breaker you remove, since it's obviously still good I hope you aren't sending them to landfill.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

jza said:


> I think you've got breakers and fuses confused, it's okay for a breaker to be tripped more than once...
> 
> Also, what are you doing with the breaker you remove, since it's obviously still good I hope you aren't sending them to landfill.


No confusion. The fact is, if you just reset the breaker, you aren't giving them what they perceive to be the best value for the money, and likely won't call you or recommend you to their neighbors. But if you spend $4.00 more and 5 minutes of time, you can replace the breaker and have them happily pay you and refer you to everyone they know. Besides that 95% of tripped breakers I come across are in older homes and who knows how many times it has tripped. If the breaker is in good condition, I'll put it in a bin somewhere to be used on a temp pole or something.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

I'd sooner do a few of the other things suggested in this thread, quick clean and torque of the panel, load test, check the receptacle, etc.. No need to replace a breaker, you're wasting your time/money.


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

jza said:


> I think you've got breakers and fuses confused, it's okay for a breaker to be tripped more than once...
> 
> Also, what are you doing with the breaker you remove, since it's obviously still good I hope you aren't sending them to landfill.


 Actually breakers are only guaranteed to trip twice. Once at the factory and once after it is installed.
Not saying I replace a breaker after it is tripped.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

jza said:


> I'd sooner do a few of the other things suggested in this thread, quick clean and torque of the panel, load test, check the receptacle, etc.. No need to replace a breaker, you're wasting your time/money.


Aren't you an apprentice?

Who cares what you do.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

jza said:


> I'd sooner do a few of the other things suggested in this thread, quick clean and torque of the panel, load test, check the receptacle, etc.. No need to replace a breaker, you're wasting your time/money.


That's fine. Of course I hang an Amprobe on the line too. What the F do I care how you handle it? This is what I do. 

If this is a simple overload, why would you waste your time "torquing" connections in the panel and cleaning something? A $4 breaker isn't breaking the budget, and the job is better when I leave it. Clearing the cobb webs out of the panel is worthless.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

Yep...open the panel and do visual..check the circuit as well...note age and condition of panel...show/expaine any problems tell them if they call me again I take $20 off the roll out fee:thumbsup:


----------



## Teaspoon (Jan 10, 2009)

InPhase277 said:


> No confusion. The fact is, if you just reset the breaker, you aren't giving them what they perceive to be the best value for the money, and likely won't call you or recommend you to their neighbors. But if you spend $4.00 more and 5 minutes of time, you can replace the breaker and have them happily pay you and refer you to everyone they know. Besides that 95% of tripped breakers I come across are in older homes and who knows how many times it has tripped. If the breaker is in good condition, I'll put it in a bin somewhere to be used on a temp pole or something.


You bring out a very good point.Changeing the breaker gives the customer peace of mind, They feel you fixed the problem.Builds good customer relations.


----------



## Island Electric (May 9, 2011)

InPhase277 said:


> Clearing the cobb webs out of the panel is worthless.


You may have meant something else but the last time this happened on a call the connection was loose on the breaker and the wire was charred and the breaker was shot at the connection point. Just simply resetting the breaker is unacceptable for a service electrician because it mat reset and trip 5 minutes after you leave. Can't take things for granted. that 1 in 100 will bite you in the a$$ and it can cost the EC a customer.


----------



## Island Electric (May 9, 2011)

*


Teaspoon said:



You bring out a very good point.Changeing the breaker gives the customer peace of mind, They feel you fixed the problem.Builds good customer relations.

Click to expand...

*Not only that but you can warranty it and of course make more money. The last thing anybody wants is a call back situation because they were not thorough. Every once in a while the 1 in 100 comes up.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Teaspoon said:


> You bring out a very good point.Changeing the breaker gives the customer peace of mind, They feel you fixed the problem.Builds good customer relations.



Nope- Just Customer BS. But Just Justifies your bill.

Thats BS. Like going in for bad wipers and the guy selling you wind sheild washer fluid-. Just a sale.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

InPhase277 said:


> If this is a simple overload, why would you waste your time "torquing" connections in the panel and cleaning something? A $4 breaker isn't breaking the budget, and the job is better when I leave it. Clearing the cobb webs out of the panel is worthless.


This coming from the dude who changes a breaker every time it trips. Right, I'm the one wasting my time.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

jza said:


> This coming from the dude who changes a breaker every time it trips. Right, I'm the one wasting my time.


I think you are still missing the point. I don't believe the breaker necessarily be changed. 99% of the time the breaker is fine. But what perception of value do you think the customer finds greater, cleaning out some dust, or installing a shiny new piece of gear? Remember, we aren't talking about what you consider valuable, but what the customer perceives.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> I was just following B4Ts advice so I would be a hero to the area. :laughing:


You just don't get it.. :no:

I have made thousands off people by being smart instead of greedy..

Sometimes doing a free job like resetting a circuit breaker comes back to you with many $$$$$$$..

The best customer I or anyone else can have is one that trusts you..

They give out your name to family and friends and say.." use him"..

When they want work done.. there is no shopping around.. just estimate and when can you start.. :thumbsup:


----------



## surf (Jan 17, 2012)

Got to charge them .check panel,circuit,etc...


----------



## SteveO. (Oct 17, 2011)

B4T said:


> You just don't get it.. :no:
> 
> I have made thousands off people by being smart instead of greedy..
> 
> ...


This is a great post, and I agree. I don't ever advertise, or even have my name or number on my truck and I have more work than I can do, especially since I'm a "part time" electrician. Lots of the work I do I don't even quote anymore. I just do the work, hand them the bill and get paid on the spot and always get asked back for more, or referred to their friends, neightbours and familes. 

Making money is as much about being friendly, courteous and flexible as it is about doing good work and always watching your margins. How people perceive and relate to you is a huge part of how you market yourself. It doesn't matter what you spend on advertising because if you don't get repeat business, you'll eventually run out of customers. I'll reset a breaker for free knowing that it will probably translate in to 2 more jobs or referrals and will certainly put me at the top of their list when they talk to anyone about their reno or during a conversation about electricians/trades. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sky Seattle (Jul 5, 2011)

*Breakers do wear out*

If a breaker trips multiple times, sometimes the mechanism doesn't reset properly and the breaker no longer works as it should. We have all probably seen breakers that just don't set properly. 
These are just cheaply made items with large tolerances when manufactured. Just like GFCI's that trip regularly and photocells that don't work out of the box.

All circumstances would be considered regarding changing out the breaker, but I don't believe it is a bad idea, it is something I would consider now.
I also appreciate all of the comments here, I usually just reset it, and if it looks new and flips properly smile and leave it like that. Now I see reason to look further. Thanks:thumbup:


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

InPhase277 said:


> I think you are still missing the point. I don't believe the breaker necessarily be changed. 99% of the time the breaker is fine. But what perception of value do you think the customer finds greater, cleaning out some dust, or installing a shiny new piece of gear? Remember, we aren't talking about what you consider valuable, but what the customer perceives.


I don't lie to customers.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

jza said:


> I don't lie to customers.


Who's lying?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B4T said:


> You just don't get it.. :no:


No I don't get why you want to be known as the guy that goes not charge. 

I don't want work from those expecting a deal.



> I have made thousands off people by being smart instead of greedy..


And the companies I work for have made millions by billing for their time.:thumbsup:



> Sometimes doing a free job like resetting a circuit breaker comes back to you with many $$$$$$$..


It could no doubt, most times it will not.



> The best customer I or anyone else can have is one that trusts you..


My customers do trust me even though I bill them for my time.



> They give out your name to family and friends and say.." use him"..


And this happens to us even though we bill for our time. (Not so much family and friends, other businesses)



> When they want work done.. there is no shopping around.. just estimate and when can you start.. :thumbsup:


That describes most of the work we do.



I think the real difference is you are a one man show, if you want to go unpaid you can.

But if I send an employee to a job and don't bill the job the employee still gets paid.

Where does that money come from?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

SteveO. said:


> Making money is as much about being friendly, courteous and flexible as it is about doing good work and always watching your margins.


You can provide friendly courteous service and still charge for it.



> How people perceive and relate to you is a huge part of how you market yourself.


Exactly and if they perceive that your don't value your time why should they value your time?


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

We charge our typical service charge rate. Double if it's a family member.:thumbsup:


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Had an automotive manufacturing plant call me one Sunday, they had S/D for some maintenence and could not get a breaker to re close, got in car, drove 20 minutes, looked at breaker which was not racked properly and the racking interlock was still engaged, moved it 1/4 inch, closed breaker, went home. 4 hour minimum service call on Sunday, $800. :whistling2:

And, I was thier hero:thumbup:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Zog said:


> Had an automotive manufacturing plant call me one Sunday, they had S/D for some maintenence and could not get a breaker to re close, got in car, drove 20 minutes, looked at breaker which was not racked properly and the racking interlock was still engaged, moved it 1/4 inch, closed breaker, went home. 4 hour minimum service call on Sunday, $800. :whistling2:
> 
> And, I was thier hero:thumbup:


No doubt. $800 was a drop in a very large bucket. :thumbsup:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> I think the real difference is you are a one man show, if you want to go unpaid you can.
> 
> But if I send an employee to a job and don't bill the job the employee still gets paid.


I agree with you on this.. I really lose nothing that doesn't come back at a later date..

Not all these type calls lead to $$$$$ from other work.. but you have to take that chance since it worked well in the past.. 

If I was sending out a man with a truck.. it would not be for free.. :no:


----------

